# Mounting a plow on my toro



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I plan on mounting a plow on my toro mower. Meyer builds plows for the 2010 model toro/exmark mowers. mine is a 2k2 so i will have to custom build it with an atv/utility vehicle plow. 

meyer does it by removing the deck and and mounting it to the deck mount points. I'm thinking of leaving the deck on and using the caster wheel arms and u-bolts to attach a mount as i'v seen done before.

what do you think. any other ideas?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Zero turn mowers don't fair too well with a plow.

Almost better off trying to find an old lawn tractor with a plow already on it, or fit one too it.

If it's your only mower for the summer, I also wouldn't take the chance on tearing it up leaving you with expensive repairs in the spring.


........


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1650056 said:


> Zero turn mowers don't fair too well with a plow.
> 
> Almost better off trying to find an old lawn tractor with a plow already on it, or fit one too it.
> 
> ...


you think this would be a better option?

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/4103643585.html

sure would be a cheaper option

also. do you think the small tires on a lawn tractor will be able to get a good enough grip? i don't really want to use chains and take chunks out of my customers nice pavement


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Well. I picked up that mower. even came with weight for the mower. I don't know if the battery charges, but if not it should not be a hard fix. the engine runs like brand new and gears seem perfect.

only paid 150 with gas to get it, plow and all.

my only worry is traction. any advice?


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

tire chains


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Won't they take chips out of the pavement?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

stUd the tires


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

birddseedd;1650258 said:


> Won't they take chips out of the pavement?


Seriously doubt it. Not enough weight over-all.



1olddogtwo;1650266 said:


> stUd the tires


You could do that too.

........


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

96 bucks for parts for this dumb thing.....


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

birddseedd;1650207 said:


> Well. I picked up that mower. even came with weight for the mower. I don't know if the battery charges, but if not it should not be a hard fix. the engine runs like brand new and gears seem perfect.
> 
> only paid 150 with gas to get it, plow and all.
> 
> my only worry is traction. any advice?


Put a fat guy on it just kidding add weight in the rear


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

birddseedd;1650382 said:


> 96 bucks for parts for this dumb thing.....


As opposed to 10k on mounting a plow to your zero turn, only assuming the parts you would replace after using it for a season.

........


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

rjigto4oje;1650391 said:


> Put a fat guy on it just kidding add weight in the rear


it came with about 40 lbs that go on the back wheels. thats not much tho


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1650398 said:


> As opposed to 10k on mounting a plow to your zero turn, only assuming the parts you would replace after using it for a season.
> 
> ........


you know meyer builds plows for 2010 + model toro mowers right?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

birddseedd;1650549 said:


> you know meyer builds plows for 2010 + model toro mowers right?


I understand that, but I was mostly pointing out the economics of it.

With the abuse of snow plowing and salt damage from dragging it down the road on a trailer, you would put more money and repairs on a mower in the life of the mower.

I think you did good finding an old lawn tractor with a plow on it already. Though I don't know if I would of went with an MTD, it's still a lot less than abusing a zero turn. Even if you kill the craftman, you still can buy at least 2 more of those in the future, and still have less money in the lawn tractors in the long run over using your zero turn.

..........


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1650580 said:


> I understand that, but I was mostly pointing out the economics of it.
> 
> With the abuse of snow plowing and salt damage from dragging it down the road on a trailer, you would put more money and repairs on a mower in the life of the mower.
> 
> ...


will probably spend less money yes. but the zero will perform much better, and in doing so give quality service, and will inherently cause my business to grow. Which inevitably will produce more net profit.

i do not mind buying more equipment if that equipment is making me money.

at the same time. i'v got less than 300 in this mower, a blade for my zero will be 600 alone not including making of a mount.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

White Gardens;1650056 said:


> Zero turn mowers don't fair too well with a plow.
> 
> Almost better off trying to find an old lawn tractor with a plow already on it, or fit one too it.
> 
> ...


I do a complex and The guy cleans the walks runs a ZTR and out cleans his 4x4 ATV His has leg pressure on the blade. Its amazing how well it gets around. Its faster then a ATV you turn it around on a walk with out getting off of it 
I 'll have to look I shot a small video of him cleaning parking spots out


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Zero turns don't fair well in the snow?

Been there done that and they will out work two atv's easily. The wear and tear isn't really there - just control the moisture.

We even ran a salt spreader on ours.

Now I'm thinking that we'll do it again with hydro lift added this year.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

do you have any pics of the setup?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1651016 said:


> do you have any pics of the setup?


I'll have to up load video from my Business Computer at shop tomorrow I had a video of it on my old lap top it crash lost all photos and videos


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

there are ways it can be recovered if you have the hard drive


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1651060 said:


> there are ways it can be recovered if you have the hard drive


They did pull everything beside the photos and videos they was lost

Not sure about toro This guys is a Dixion has a 60'' plow Im thinking


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

My point Bird,

We know your story, if it hasn't changed in a year or better, then you are still trying to bring in more income, and are still in the infancy of your business.

So, would you want to risk your main piece of equipment for the summer, doing winter work?

That's why I suggest the used lawn tractor.


.....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

White Gardens;1651110 said:


> My point Bird,
> 
> We know your story, if it hasn't changed in a year or better, then you are still trying to bring in more income, and are still in the infancy of your business.
> 
> ...


He is risking his main piece of equipment everyday his truck

He should invest in a Blower easier to load in a truck don't need a trailer


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Antlerart06;1651117 said:


> He is risking his main piece of equipment everyday his truck
> 
> He should invest in a Blower easier to load in a truck don't need a trailer


And costs 4 times the manpower.

i think the mower leaks oil, but it was cheap and does run great. I still plan on fixing my 2 blowers and keeping them for a backup.

Ill see how this works this year and worry about more next year.


----------



## martyrant (Nov 14, 2012)

birddseedd;1650070 said:


> you think this would be a better option?
> 
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/4103643585.html
> 
> ...


I have a 1976 Cub Cadet 1250 that I plow with in smaller areas or when the plow truck dies, I do the whole driveway with it (quarter mile driveway).

What you want is chains and weights--the 1250 is heavier than I think all LT's out there today and I still have 100 lbs of weights and tire chains on in the winter whether I have the snow thrower or the plow on, weights and chains always stay on. They don't rip up pavement at all. Hell, I don't even take the weights off when I put the mower deck on in the summer


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Antlerart06;1651117 said:


> He is risking his main piece of equipment everyday his truck
> 
> He should invest in a Blower easier to load in a truck don't need a trailer


That's why my first truck was an S-10, followed shortly behind with a cheap ass, rusty dusty 86 F-350 Cab and chassis 2wd that did all my plowing.

Didn't want to sacrifice the maintenance truck, that hauled a snow blower around when I did sidewalks.

Got 2.5 good years out of the F-350 and did over 40k worth of gross business with it.

S-10 was at 250k miles when I traded it off.

.........


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Bird, if you want to invest in anything that will jump start your income and help with the word of mouth, start here.

I've been a member for 5 years. One of the greatest decisions I've ever made.

http://www.bni-mi.com/

Looks like there is at least 7 chapters in your area. There might be an opening for your biz in one of those.

.........


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1651136 said:


> And costs 4 times the manpower.
> 
> i think the mower leaks oil, but it was cheap and does run great. I still plan on fixing my 2 blowers and keeping them for a backup.
> 
> Ill see how this works this year and worry about more next year.


I thought the video was at shop computer but wasnt on it either I'll keep looking I'll have to look at all my sd cards see which one its on


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1651292 said:


> Bird, if you want to invest in anything that will jump start your income and help with the word of mouth, start here.
> 
> I've been a member for 5 years. One of the greatest decisions I've ever made.
> 
> ...


Contacted peoples. ty for advice


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

birddseedd;1651358 said:


> Contacted peoples. ty for advice


BNI is a great resource. Don't talk yourself out of it.

.......


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

White Gardens;1651289 said:


> That's why my first truck was an S-10, followed shortly behind with a cheap ass, rusty dusty 86 F-350 Cab and chassis 2wd that did all my plowing.
> 
> Didn't want to sacrifice the maintenance truck, that hauled a snow blower around when I did sidewalks.
> 
> ...


I bet that S10 was slow on lots but a fun ride

Every business truck I bought it was used to plow snow 
personal trucks never seen a plow they are daily driver. Sometimes use personal trucks during summer time but not much
Makes it nice that the Plow trucks are inside waiting for snow as I drive my personal truck during winter time


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Bird Here you go
http://www.countryzeroturn.com/snowplow.htm


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks. The last company i looked at seems to have gone down. sent them a email to see if they have one for my model. 

i'm going to try the lawn tractor, see how it works out. I just couldn't turn away a whole setup for 300 or less.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1651627 said:


> Thanks. The last company i looked at seems to have gone down. sent them a email to see if they have one for my model.
> 
> i'm going to try the lawn tractor, see how it works out. I just couldn't turn away a whole setup for 300 or less.


I came across the web site from craigslist. There is a guy selling one for half price I called him going look at it Saturday Slap it on one my EFI 60'' mowers they always start out in the cold Store at one my complexes


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Antlerart06;1651366 said:


> I bet that S10 was slow on lots but a fun ride
> 
> Every business truck I bought it was used to plow snow
> personal trucks never seen a plow they are daily driver. Sometimes use personal trucks during summer time but not much
> Makes it nice that the Plow trucks are inside waiting for snow as I drive my personal truck during winter time


Never had a plow on the S-10.

Even thought the F-150 now has a plow, it's strictly for light work. The goal in the next year is to find an F-250, or 2500 for a Daily Driver/Summer work truck, but no plow.

.......


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Antlerart06;1651687 said:


> I came across the web site from craigslist. There is a guy selling one for half price I called him going look at it Saturday Slap it on one my EFI 60'' mowers they always start out in the cold Store at one my complexes


think i'm just gonna build one myself. the design is dang simple.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

White Gardens;1651875 said:


> Never had a plow on the S-10.
> 
> Even thought the F-150 now has a plow, it's strictly for light work. The goal in the next year is to find an F-250, or 2500 for a Daily Driver/Summer work truck, but no plow.
> 
> .......


I drive a rice burner its cheaper on gas Personal truck and hunting rig


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Antlerart06;1651880 said:


> I drive a rice burner its cheaper on gas Personal truck and hunting rig


I'd give my left N*& for an F-150 and a small diesel in it. Give it 2 years and it might happen.

......


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1651901 said:


> I'd give my left N*& for an F-150 and a small diesel in it. Give it 2 years and it might happen.
> 
> ......


do you value the right one more than the left one?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

birddseedd;1651907 said:


> do you value the right one more than the left one?


I'm right handed.

......


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I hate to say what mine cost me over the years LOL


----------

